# Recycle Architecture



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

I am inspired by this post on my FB feed to start a new thread about architecture that is built from recycled materials. 








*__*

*Naju Art Museum / Hyunje Joo*









*Ningbo Historic Museum / Wang Shu, Amateur Architecture Studio*























*Bima Microlibrary / SHAU Bandung*









*Properly Breathing House / H&P Architects*
















*China Academy of Arts’ Folk Art Museum / Kengo Kuma & Associates*









*Kamikatz Public House / Hiroshi Nakamura & NAP*









*Carroll House / LOT-EK*









*Humanscapes Habitat Urban Living / Auroville Design Consultant*









*The Circular Pavilion / Encore Heureux Architects*










*Third Wave Kiosk / Tony Hobba Architects*









*People's Pavilion / bureau SLA + Overtreders W*









*Hanil Visitors Center & Guest House / BCHO Architects*









*SHOWROOM OF MY DVA
BRNO-VINOHRADY - CZECHIA
ARCHITECTURE BY **CHYBIK+KRISTOF*









*Brasserie 2050 by Overtreders W*









*Temp‘l*
















*Infiniski Manifesto House















*

*K VALLEY HOUSE*
















*Kringloop Zuid*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Love these. The Dutch are great at this type of thing, especially with old sea containers.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Cubo House, North Fitzroy by PHOOEY Architects*









*Huarte Vaillo Recycling Center*
















*INSTITUTIONAL BUILDINGS
HUARTE/UHARTE, **SPAIN*
*

















Redshank Cork, clad artist studio by British architect Lisa Shell*









*Villa Welpeloo in Enschede, the Netherlands*









*EDIFICIO DE OFICINAS PARA AUDENASA NAVARRA - SPAIN WITH DAVID EGUINOA PHOTO BY JOSÉ MANUEL CUTILLAS*









*Circular pavilion recycled glass, A circular pavilion made with recycled glass - MaterialDistrict







*

*BOXEL / Students of Detmolder Schule*
















*Casa Container Granja Viana / Container Box







*

*








KS arquitetos builds a stacked container house for a metalworker in brazil






www.designboom.com





















Shipping Container Homes - Pros & Cons


Shipping containers are a cost effective way to build a new, modern home right? Well it depends. Take a look at our pros and cons of shipping container homes.




www.scf.com.au





















How to Build a House of Shipping Containers


Barbara and Matt Mooney caused quite a stir when they bought one of the best views in Dallas—and then built an unusual home.




www.dmagazine.com



















alejandro d'acosta | architecture and design news and projects


alejandro d'acosta is a mexican architect who has completed a number of residential projects. d'acosta is a founder of taller de arquitectura (TAC).



www.designboom.com




*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

European council building, EU district, Brussels.
The cladding is made of a mix of new materials and old wooden windows from demolished homes across Belgium.

Residence Palace - Brussels by Thomas Frezel, on Flickr

Schuman, Bruxelles - European Quartier (Version II) by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr

Europa Building_Council of the European Union_Brussels by Fulbright Commission Belgium, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*HEADQUARTER OF THE EUROPEAN COUNCIL AND THE COUNCIL OF THE EUROPEAN UNION
Rue de la Loi, Brussels, Belgium*
View attachment 1123820

View attachment 1123821

View attachment 1123834

View attachment 1123824

View attachment 1123825


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*BOW-HOUSE*


BOW-HOUSE I INHABIT THE WALLS I HEERLEN 2014 – STUDIO MALKA ARCHITECTURE


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

ThatOneGuy said:


> LOT-EK, Johannesburg, South Africa (2017)
> Architects: Drivelines Studios
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Cité A'Docks*
_Le Havre, Normandy, France _ 








































Architect : Atelier Cattani, Vincent Fillon · Cité A’DOCKS

google map : Google Maps


----------

